# LARGE and in charge!



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

This is my herd queen "Millie" who is due on June 23rd (day 145). Despite her immense girth at present she is still ruling the herd with an iron fist!










She is my smallest Nigerian doe and always looks sort of pregnant but having checked her against previous years pictures she was never this LARGE.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh My!!!!

Large indeed!! 

Pretty girl, but I hope pops those babies out soon..... looking at her is giving me uncomfortable pregnancy flashbacks!


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh my! She is definitely pregnant and gorgeous! Wishing you(and her) a safe delivery and healthy babies.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

UH OH. Mine that looked like that had FIVE.


----------



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

WOW - I thought my belly was big when I was pregnant!! For as large as she is, she looks perfectly relaxed. I am guessing triplets - no make that quads.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> UH OH. Mine that looked like that had FIVE.


Oh my, I was thinking possibly quads, since her dam did have quads once, but quints never even crossed my mind. The buck she is bred to is a quint.

Hmmm..... well as long as everything goes well and they are ALL doe kids I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

ummm - WOW! I have never had a doe near that size! lol


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow! She is huge!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Pssst...I think your goat ate a hot air balloon. Might wanna get that checked out.

OK, any closet Shaun the Sheep fans here? WHo is that big fat sheep that just gets rolled everywhere...Shirley, Shiela, something like that?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

She is beautiful & HUGE!! I bet she has at least quads in their, sure hope Millie gives you lots of girls!


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

My nigie that was that large had quints! Good luck!


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow! She is HUGE!! I hope she has a safe delivery!


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

What a pretty girl she is, but...oh my

She looks so zen, though! Can't wait to hear what/how many she ends up having


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I've got two older ladies due about the same time and I thought they were big, but Millie takes the blue ribbon!


----------



## Gaby Rose (Jan 17, 2011)

Good luck Wags! I'm sending many doeling vibes your way!


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

beccachow said:


> Pssst...I think your goat ate a hot air balloon. Might wanna get that checked out.
> 
> OK, any closet Shaun the Sheep fans here? WHo is that big fat sheep that just gets rolled everywhere...Shirley, Shiela, something like that?


Guilty, we like watching that show. Her name is Shirley.
http://www.shaunthesheep.com/characters/


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Humid today for us (57%) and 70 degrees - she is huffing and puffing but still very much in charge of everyone. Even venturing down the hill to the lower pasture despite being barely able to waddle.


----------



## dragonjaze (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh...my....gawd....

that poor thing!! Seriously looks like someone pumped her up with a bicycle pump!! 

Quick, someone find the release valve!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I bet she goes tomarrow!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Backfourty said:


> I bet she goes tomarrow!


I sure hope not! Next Monday will be day 142, don't want her going any earlier than that. Sent that picture to a friend that has been in Nigerians for almost 25 years - she said its been a long time since she has seen a doe that huge and her guess was quads. Wants a doe kid out of her if I have "any to spare".


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh, I just re-read your post & seen that June 23rd was day 145. I was thinking without re-reading above that she was already on day 145. Poor girl having to walk around another week with all that extra weight.

I can hardly wait to see how many she has in there!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

No wonder she's your herd queen! Looks like she has a whole HERD of babies in there.


----------



## floodthelast (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow, she is adorable and huge. Now I am dying to know how many she will have. You will update us won't you?

Yup we love shaun the sheep too.


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

That picture deserves a "Well they good Lord!"


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Good grief! She is just huge, poor girl. I'm beginning to think my doe is NOT bred, she's not gained a bunch of weight or anything. I guess I should take some pics and see what y'all think. She's supposed to be due in August.

Good luck, Wags! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

whiskeylivewire said:


> Good grief! She is just huge, poor girl. I'm beginning to think my doe is NOT bred, she's not gained a bunch of weight or anything. I guess I should take some pics and see what y'all think. She's supposed to be due in August.
> 
> Good luck, Wags! I can't wait to see pictures!


If you want to be sure due a blood test. I had one that kidded the beginning of Oct that I was sure wasn't bred up until she finally started to get an udder in Sept. She was so long bodied that she just never really got to looking all that big.


----------



## bwanaswan (Apr 19, 2011)

She sort of looks like a snake that swallowed a deer or something. 

Put me down for two of the kids if you wind up in an overstock situation : )

Bet they are gonna be cute.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Mine is tiny. She isn't as long bodied as my older NDs. She wouldn't let me get a good pic of her from behind, she kept thinking I was sneaking up on her for some reason lol


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

WOW! She is glowing.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Sweet Cthulu's cranium, look at her belly! I'm guessing quads or quints! Good luck! Can't wait for the update next week!


----------



## TwosCompany (Jul 17, 2009)

Holy cannoli!! I, too, say quads. (ATLEAST! lol) Can't wait to see how many beautiful babies come from her! (Yes, please, any surplus kids wanted here, too, please.  )


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I'm hoping she will kid Monday (day 142) so we can just get this over with already. Plus my mentor is going out of town next weekend and I'd really like to have Millie kidded before she goes so I have back up. Supposed to be sunny and in the low 70's Monday - Wednesday, so an outdoor afternoon kidding would be great.

As of today she is still waddling down to the bottom pasture through grass so tall I sometimes lose sight of the goats and of my 5 year old son when he is down there.


----------



## TwosCompany (Jul 17, 2009)

And just watch--she'll kid next Saturday morning at 2 am, lol!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh, my GOODNESS! So round, so firm, so FULLY PACKED! Your Millie is gorgeous. Yep, there's a whole herd in there.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

nehimama said:


> Oh, my GOODNESS! So round, so firm, so FULLY PACKED! Your Millie is gorgeous. Yep, there's a whole herd in there.


I haven't heard that expression in years - my dad used to sing a snippet of a song that had that in it.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Wags said:


> I'm hoping she will kid Monday (day 142) so we can just get this over with already. Plus my mentor is going out of town next weekend and I'd really like to have Millie kidded before she goes so I have back up. Supposed to be sunny and in the low 70's Monday - Wednesday, so an outdoor afternoon kidding would be great.
> 
> As of today she is still waddling down to the bottom pasture through grass so tall I sometimes lose sight of the goats and of my 5 year old son when he is down there.


I will be out of town Monday, Tuesday & wednseday so I want her to wait until Thursday!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Wags said:


> I haven't heard that expression in years - my dad used to sing a snippet of a song that had that in it.


Part of an old, old, OLD tv ad. Can't remember the product, but it seems to be the goat pictured in this thread!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

nehimama said:


> Part of an old, old, OLD tv ad. Can't remember the product, but it seems to be the goat pictured in this thread!


Found it on YouTube: [ame]http://youtu.be/UmibpwJgvH4[/ame]


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Wags said:


> Found it on YouTube: http://youtu.be/UmibpwJgvH4


LOL! I'm thinking it was a cigarette ad, or tomatoes or some such.


----------



## emeraldcowgirl (May 23, 2011)

WOW! And I thought my miniature goat was big when she was pregnant with triplets. She was half that size!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Ligs are almost gone this morning (day 141) and she keeps making nests out in the tall pasture grass. Udder could fill a bit more, but it is starting to look shiny.
Her coloration makes it easy for my kids to remember which side the babies are on - white side=kids.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

I can't wait!!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

"You can't see me!"


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I hope she has lots of doelings & an easy delivery! I'll be looking forward to adorable baby pictures when I get home from my 3 day vacation, leaving early in the morning!


----------



## clothAnnie (May 6, 2011)

Wow. My belly almost aches thinking of carrying all that. I hope it's different for goats than people, and I've never carried more than one at a time! She's beautiful. I hope it all goes smoothly and can't wait to find out what the kids are!


----------



## TheLoveOfGoats (May 12, 2011)

Love the behind the tree picture! Cant wait to see what she has!!!


----------



## clothAnnie (May 6, 2011)

Wags, I just looked at your site - lovely photos and all the goats are SOOO cute. Can't wait to hear news!


----------



## TwosCompany (Jul 17, 2009)

Wags said:


> "You can't see me!"


:hysterical:It's 3am here and I just shouted out in laughter! Thank goodness for heavy sleepers! I'm stalking this thread because I'm so anxious to see what she has! Thank you for sharing this picture, it has completely made my night. :bouncy:


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I catch myself checking this thread 2 or 3 times a day to see if she has kidded and if she has what did she have more specifically HOW MANY?


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I can't wait to see what pops out of this doe. LOVE the "can't see me" photo!


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Wags said:


> "You can't see me!"


bwahahah, nobody here....
oh so curious to see how this delivery turns out


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Wags said:


> This is my herd queen "Millie" who is due on June 23rd (day 145). Despite her immense girth at present she is still ruling the herd with an iron fist.


She is beautiful! Look at that belly.


----------



## CountryGoalie (Aug 31, 2004)

beccachow said:


> Pssst...I think your goat ate a hot air balloon. Might wanna get that checked out.
> 
> OK, any closet Shaun the Sheep fans here? WHo is that big fat sheep that just gets rolled everywhere...Shirley, Shiela, something like that?


ound:


----------



## CountryGoalie (Aug 31, 2004)

Suzyq2u said:


> bwahahah, nobody here....
> oh so curious to see how this delivery turns out


That is HILARIOUS!


----------



## floodthelast (Apr 13, 2011)

I love the pic of Millie behind the tree. Poor thing, I'll keep checking back to see how she is doing.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Any updates, Wags?


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

So far Day 142 is looking a lot like day 141. Goo, soft ligaments and an almost, but not quite full udder, and nesting. I think she is planning to drag this out as long as possible just to drive me nuts!


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

The tree picture made me laugh so loud the chow jumped. Funny! Here's to four healthy does.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

OMG! That picture is a RIOT!!! lalalalalahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Bwahahhahhahaha. Oh my, that picture of her behind the tree is beyond funny! :hysterical:


:buds: Ninety-nine babies in the goat belly, ninety-nine babies in the goat. One is born, we dry it off, ninety-eight babies in the goat belly....


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Waiting... waiting... 

That pic behind the tree looks like an entry to the county fair.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Good grief, when is she going to have those babies?! I'm on pins and needles here...

Um Wags-I think your tree has some weird thing growing around it...you might want to check into that


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Any updates on "Large and In Charge"?


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Come on the suspense is killing me! If she has lots of does can I buy one? I love Oregon and wouldn't mind a nice drive...


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

KrisD said:


> Come on the suspense is killing me! If she has lots of does can I buy one? I love Oregon and wouldn't mind a nice drive...


Sure thing - and/or you could pick up her grand-daughter. 


_
To see the pedigree click on the thumbnail_


----------



## floodthelast (Apr 13, 2011)

I checked out your website. You take some beautiful pictures. You'll have to give me some tips once I get some goats. You have beautiful goats too. : )


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

floodthelast said:


> I checked out your website. You take some beautiful pictures. You'll have to give me some tips once I get some goats. You have beautiful goats too. : )


Thanks - a basic DSLR helps a lot, that and a lot of patience.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Wags! Any updates?


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Millie is taking the "Doe Code of Honor" quite seriously. But to go along with the looking at her side and nesting she has added stretching out on her side and making motions with her feet like she is about to get down to pushing. Oh yeah, and I can't prove it but I think she had something to do with the cot breaking under me at 4am this morning. She sure looked like she was laughing as I struggled to get out of the tangled heap. Guess I was just sleeping to soundly to suit her.


----------



## hyamiranda (Apr 26, 2010)

I love the "Doe Code of Honor." I hope she doesn't keep you waiting much longer.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Wags said:


> Oh yeah, and I can't prove it but I think she had something to do with the cot breaking under me at 4am this morning. She sure looked like she was laughing as I struggled to get out of the tangled heap. Guess I was just sleeping to soundly to suit her.


Too funny! I bet she was laughing...and pointing her hoof at you LOL!!


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wags said:


> Millie is taking the "Doe Code of Honor" quite seriously. But to go along with the looking at her side and nesting she has added stretching out on her side and making motions with her feet like she is about to get down to pushing. Oh yeah, and I can't prove it but I think she had something to do with the cot breaking under me at 4am this morning. She sure looked like she was laughing as I struggled to get out of the tangled heap. Guess I was just sleeping to soundly to suit her.


After the last 32 hours of hell I needed a laugh. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Millie hasn't once stopped to make a nest today and has been chowing down out in the pasture like she is totally starving. No more goo today either. If her udder gets any fuller her teats will be dragging on the ground, but other than that and the pronounced waddle you wouldn't even know she was about due.

My "apprentice" (14yr old family friend) wants to come over to see the birth, but I think she is going to be disappointed. Ah well, it is never to early to learn about how goats can mess with your mind!


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Seriosly the first thing I do after getting out of bed is check on Millie the last thing I do before I go to sleep at night is check on Millie. Would Millie just kid? She has got people all stirred up all over the US. This is so bugging me! Evemn my boyfiend has been asking about her


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Wags said:


> "You can't see me!"



Oh good grief! What a picture! I want to make that my desktop background!!! She is beautiful....big but beautiful!! Can't wait to see her babies!


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Would you please tell her to hurry up! I am leaving to go visit my mother in law and there is NO internet service. I will have to go 4 days with no Millie update. Please read this to her.

Millie dear, a lot of people are waiting on you not the least of which is your mom. Please hurry up and get those kids out so the whole country can finally relax and so I can go on a forced vacation knowing it all went well and you had all girls. 

Thanks


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I can't believe it, I was gone for 3 days & was supposed to come home to Millies baby pictures!! She's over doing the doe code of honer just a bit don't ya think?


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Today is day 145 - no kids yet, but she did wake up me up at 7am loudly proclaiming that she needed attention NOW! (I've slept out in the goat shed the past two nights.) Despite all the racket I don't see that she is any more dilated than she was last night. But the attention seeking behavior is a radical change from her usual standoffish self so maybe, just maybe we are finally getting close.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I love the pics behind the tree....And Beccachow incase no one answered "it's Shirley"

Shaun the sheep is my favorite!!

So are we taking bets on how many kids this lovely lady is having?

She is so big!!...bless her heart!!


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

:rotfl: That's my new favorite goat picture!


----------



## TwosCompany (Jul 17, 2009)

Wags, do you have a Facebook page with your goat photos? I have friends who love my goat stories and I'd love to share the pictures of Millie (especially the tree, lol) with them! (With your permission, of course.)


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

While we are all waiting to find out just how many are in there - here is another shot of Little Miss Wide Load aka "the orca!"


----------



## TwosCompany (Jul 17, 2009)

The Orca!! LMBO!!!! That's GREAT! I, too, am stalking this thread like mad. I check in atleast 4 times a day.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

She has to have at least 6 in there!!!


----------



## Eunice (Feb 9, 2005)

It is a wonder she has room to eat.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

She's a walking coffee table. Put your coffee cup and breakfast right on her back!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

*QUADS!!!! *

Millie just had quads - 2 does, 2 bucks more details and pictures later....


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Yippppeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh.My.Gawd. That looks horrible! Poor Millie!


----------



## clothAnnie (May 6, 2011)

oooooooh! congrats to you and Millie  thanks for the update!!!


----------



## hyamiranda (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations!! I bet she feels better. I can't wait for the "after" pictures.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Yay!!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh Good! I'm so happy everyone is doing well & so looking forward to baby pictures! Congratulations!!


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Whoohoo way to go millie. Congrats wage... can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Yay for quads!


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Man it is about time! My daughter asks about her all the time! I told her Millie kidded and she she says cool can we have one? I had to break her heart and point out millie is in oregon!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Make SURE there's not another one in there.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow!! She looked BIG lol! She's a pretty doe and I bet her babies are beautiful!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I posted pictures on my website - too tired to post them to photobucket and then to here.
So y'all are in the same boat as the folks following the story on facebook you will have to look here: http://www.wagsranch.com/ranch-blog.html

I'll try to get a after picture of her tomorrow. The smallest kid weighed 1 3/4lbs and the largest (2nd born doe kid that was breech) weighed 3 1/2 lbs. The other two were at the upper end of 2lbs so well within the normal range for Niggies. She does look pretty deflated now. My mentor stopped by an hour or so after kidding and bounced her. Didn't feel anything extra and all placenta's are accounted for. She seems in good spirits and is eating and drinking.

All the kids are doing well and have nursed several times on their own, although the smallest did have to get some from a bottle to get him going. But once he got a little gas in his tank he figured out right quick how to get it direct from the tap.


----------



## NorCalChicks (Dec 7, 2007)

WOOHOO! Congrats all around. I hope Millie and the kids are all doing well! Can't wait for pics....but I will :teehee:


----------



## LearningLife (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations! They are all absolutely adorable! I'm glad to hear that everyone is doing well. Now, you get some rest!


----------



## NorCalChicks (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey - that was an easy wait! Thanks for taking the time to post for us goat junkies! They are G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!!!
I'll take the little brown-eyed girl thanks!


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh wags they are so beautiful.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Congratulations!! I would keep both doelings!! No fair at all having to choose!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Beautiful Babies, Congratulations! Which 2 are doelings?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Wags said:


> Millie just had quads - 2 does, 2 bucks more details and pictures later....


WooHoo!!! She was so cute in the pictures.


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

They are adorable! Millie is awesome.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

OOOHHH my!!!!! I knew there was more then 3 in there!!! Congrats!!!...Is everybody doing okay?...How's mom?....pics please...PICS!!!....I am so excited I'm giddy

Oh...should have read the next page....LOL

Lovely family...I just wanna (((hug))) and ((((squeeze))) them and call them george


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Babies all snuggled up this morning when I went to check on them. All of them had full tummies and were not happy with me for taking them outside for some pictures in the daylight.









The buck kids. Even though the one on the right looks so tiny he weighed in at nearly 2lbs so he really isn't all that small, its just that his siblings are so big!









Another shot of baby #3 so you can see his markings better.









The doe kids. Obviously the dark chocolate one got the blue eyes.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Congrats they are beautiful!!!


----------



## TwosCompany (Jul 17, 2009)

OMGoodness!!!! <3 I'm in love!! That little buckling is just adorable. The chocolate doe is stunning. Oh how I want one. I'll drive up from TN! LOL!! Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## TheLoveOfGoats (May 12, 2011)

YAY Millie!! Congrats!! Cant wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

TheLoveOfGoats said:


> YAY Millie!! Congrats!! Cant wait to see pictures!!


Look about 4 posts above yours - or at http://www.wagsranch.com/ranch-blog.html


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Kyan Myst Farm (Apr 12, 2007)

I've been yearning to get started with Nigerian Dwarfs...this isn't helping! They're all adorable...congratulations!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Took another look at them - going to retain the chocolate one, and sell the other. My kids aren't going to be happy with me but she very obviously got her dad's big U. Her sister isn't bad, just not as big. 

Hows that song go.... "I like big butts and I can't lie...." lol

Now to come up with names for them. The chocolate one's sire has a chocolate dam with blue eyes - her name is Sapphire and her sire is Mojave Blue - which is a type of gem stone. Don't know wether to keep up the gem stone names or go for something dark chocolate.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

*thud* I am unable to post more because I've become faint from the cuteness.

Congratulations, Millie and Wags


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Way to go, Millie!

I've been thinking about her constantly since you posted the first picture.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

99% sure the chocolate one is going to be staying here despite my kids wanting the other doe. Considering the following for her name - Wags Ranch MB Ghiradelli Blues (whew that uses all 30 spaces!) and then using Ellie for her barn name. 

What do you think? 

I haven't got a clue for the other doeling yet and the wethers will probably remain unnamed - that keeps the kids from getting too attached.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

~THUNK~

Now, if it were me doing the naming, I would go with Godiva instead of Ghiradelli, if manufacturers were my only choice. Being the Trivia Queen though...

Won't you consider Wags Ranch MB Criollo Blues? Criollo is considered the top-of-the-line, creme de la creme of cocoa beans, that the REALLY fancy, Swiss chocolates are made from. The best of them come from a little village in Venezuela that you cannot even drive into...no roads. You have to either boat into it, or climb over the mountains on foot to get there.

Not that I am a chocoholic or anything......


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

A (slightly) deflated Millie 









The doe kid we are going to sell - as of now we are calling her Hazel









It's hard to get all four kids together in a group - the chocolate doe would rather run and play.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

One last picture....










This is the chocolate doeling we are going to retain. My daughter likes the idea of calling her "Ellie" so I have a feeling that is going to stick.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

My mother is in love with her, and she isn't a goat person.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Wags...they are just darling. I hope to have nice dreams about cute baby goats now tonight  Thank you!


----------



## TheLoveOfGoats (May 12, 2011)

Wags said:


> Look about 4 posts above yours - or at http://www.wagsranch.com/ranch-blog.html



oopppss... I didnt see the other pages when I posted! hehe...... they are beautiful!!! Im looking for another doe right now by te way :thumb:


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

TheLoveOfGoats said:


> oopppss... I didnt see the other pages when I posted! hehe...... they are beautiful!!! Im looking for another doe right now by te way :thumb:


I've got two doe kids - the one that was just born "Hazel" and her half sister "Azure Mist". (Same sire, and their dams are mother/daughter) pm me if you are interested.









This is Misty, and this is her dam's first freshening udder. She is milking 4# a day. Misty is a very friendly sweet gal, who loves attention, without being pushy about it.










Let me know if you are interested in either of these gals.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

They are all so cute, it will be a tough choice out of those 2 doelings for sure!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

We are definitely keeping the chocolate doeling who we have taken to calling "Choc-o-latte" with an exaggerated Spanish accent. I have a sneaking suspicion that is the name that is going to end up sticking with her. 

Nice weather today so they all got to go out and explore the great outdoors. It is so much fun watching them try out their jumps. Even the little guy was getting the hang of it and was actually more coordinated then his larger brother.










This is Millie's daughter "Rita" and her doe kid "Itty Bitty" (retained) watching the new kids antics. It looks like Rita is laughing at them.










Rita and Millie were both bred to the same buck so their kids are half siblings, but Rita is also Millie's daughter so she is half sibling to this years kids and that makes her kids, uh very closely related to Millies probably something like 75% related. Hard to explain that one to my 7 yr old.


----------



## floodthelast (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh Oh Oh, they are so beautiful. Millie has lots of reasons to be proud. Glad everything went ok. They all look so healthy. Now I want a goat kid calender so I can look at them every day.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

We are now sold out of kids. Millie wasn't happy about only being left with one kid and hid her two nights ago. That just won't do, especially when she was hungry,wet, chilled and coyote bait when we found her so she is now a bottle baby.
Here is Choc-o-latte playing on her mom just hours before being hidden.










And here is her 3/4 sister who was born April 15th. She had to be weaned early so Choc-o-latte would have a companion. But today on a whim I offered her a bottle and she took it. So now I have two bottle babies when I had planned to have none.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

The expression on Millie's face, coupled with the expression on Choc-o-latte's face, is just priceless! And then you add in the.....

~ THUNK ~


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Your pictures and your goats are just precious!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks for sharing all the photos. Millie did a great job for you, and the kids are all winners. 

I can't believe it; Millie HID the doeling?????????? So glad you found her!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I love all of the beautiful pics of your beautiful goats!


----------

